# Santa Cruz?



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro:
Un amigo quiere comprar una bici nueva, y parece que se ha encaprichado por una Nomad.
Mi pregunta es sobre el distribuidor de Santa Cruz en Mexico. (el unico que hay, el de Hermosillo, Sonora). Alguien le ha comprado?, es confiable?, Tiene tiempos de entrega rapidos?, Tiene servicio de soporte y garantias?
Una vez mas acudo a este foro en busca de información, porque en otras varias ocaciones he sacado informacion muy valiosa de sus comentarios.:eekster: 
Gracias de antemano
Saludos:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bicimaniacos distribuye Santa Cruz


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bicimaniacos?
En donde queda eso?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

En el DF, en la Narvarte

www.bicimaniacos.com


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> En el DF, en la Narvarte
> 
> www.bicimaniacos.com


Ojala que Rzoz se aparezca...

Me parece que Bicimaniacos le compra a los de Hermosillo.

Son confiables hasta donde yo se y tienen precios que me hacen preguntarme por que veo mas Specialized o Cannondales, pero son muy lentos para las entregas.

Pero a su vez, eso parece ser endemico de las Santa Cruz. A menos que esten en stock, Santa Cruz se tarda meses para entregar.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Dr. ya te envié un PM con información al respecto , cualquier duda me avisas.

Estamos en contacto.

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Oye Warp como que estan medio peneques en todos los foros de Mèxico menos en este no? Parece que hablas con changos, todavia no aprietas el send y ya se te pusieron a la defensiva (MEB y Ciclcismox)


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios:thumbsup: 
Si alguien tiene mas informacion es bienvenida.
Tambien alguna opinion sobre el desempeño de la Nomad, seria agradable.
Para mi gusto es mucha suspension, para los ecosistemas mexicanos.
Pero hay una oleada de reviws que la catalogan como la bici del Siglo, no se si esten de acuerdo 
Lo que atrae mucho tambien son sus formas curvilineas que son muy diferentes a cualquier otra bici, son de esas que las amas o las odias. :skep: 
Yo en lo personal me gustan las lineas mas clasicas industriales no tan organicas.

Last Biker: ya te envie un mail a tu cuenta de hotmail.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Gracias a todos por sus comentarios:thumbsup:
> Si alguien tiene mas informacion es bienvenida.
> Tambien alguna opinion sobre el desempeño de la Nomad, seria agradable.
> Para mi gusto es mucha suspension, para los ecosistemas mexicanos.
> ...


Caray... pues la Nomad se ha convertido como en la referencia del sector.
Todo mundo parece adorarla fuera de la estetica que es "love it or leave it".

Otro punto serían los baleros (rodamientos) que son de vida mas bien pobre como cualquier VPP, DW, Maestro, etc... pero no es un pecado grave.

Tal vez te guste mas la Blur LT?? Pero ya en ese territorio, una Spot o Motolite le hacen sombra a la LT.

Hace poco preguntabas por un reemplazo para tu Foes... es la Nomad para eso? O sigues buscando una mas "cortita"??

Porque como competencia de la Nomad, esta la 6Point de IH... o si buscas algo de mas "cache", estan las 6.6 (que no es la primera vez que veo que flexan un poco de atras), la Titus El Guapo (que dicen que es mas "XC" en cuanto a pedaleo para el recorrido que tiene, pero por lo mismo se siente un poco aspera), la RFX... y de las "nuevas" una Knolly Delirium.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

No, la Nomad no es para mi, es para un compañero de rodadas, que se apantalló con sus formas curvilineas y la anda cotizando. Este cuate tiene una Litespeed de titanio rigida, pero quiere cambiar a doble suspension. A mi se me hace un cambio muy drastico de una rigida a una nomad de 165 mm de suspension , pero bueno cada quien sus gustos.
En cuanto a mi, sigo con mi Foes FXR, he estado siguiendo algunos consejos de este foro y antes de cambiarla quise darle una ultima oportunidad, asi que la estoy reconstruyendo con componetes mas ligeros, y el cambio ha sido espectacular, se siente como un animal completamente diferente.
Estoy preparando un reporte con fotos de antes y despues. Y las conclusiones del cambio de horquilla de la Marzocchi All mountain a la Manitou Minute Super 140mm. a sido tambien algo inesperado.
Por lo pronto saludos de Guadalajara.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> No, la Nomad no es para mi, es para un compañero de rodadas, que se apantalló con sus formas curvilineas y la anda cotizando. Este cuate tiene una Litespeed de titanio rigida, pero quiere cambiar a doble suspension. A mi se me hace un cambio muy drastico de una rigida a una nomad de 165 mm de suspension , pero bueno cada quien sus gustos.
> En cuanto a mi, sigo con mi Foes FXR, he estado siguiendo algunos consejos de este foro y antes de cambiarla quise darle una ultima oportunidad, asi que la estoy reconstruyendo con componetes mas ligeros, y el cambio ha sido espectacular, se siente como un animal completamente diferente.
> Estoy preparando un reporte con fotos de antes y despues. Y las conclusiones del cambio de horquilla de la Marzocchi All mountain a la Manitou Minute Super 140mm. a sido tambien algo inesperado.
> Por lo pronto saludos de Guadalajara.


Espero tu reporte!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo hace un año pedi una Chamaleon en Citybike en el DF. Nunca me la pudo traer el cuate. Creo que era un distribuidor del cuate de hermosillo. Finalmente le pedí mi dinero y me compré una Banshee en Estados Unidos. 

No estoy seguro que tan rápido le puedan traer la bici. Yo lo que pienso es que como la Chameleon no es tan popular como la Nomad o Blur, quizás no haya mucho interés en traerla. Quizás con una Nomad no sea tan difícil.

En cuanto a la bici del siglo, apenas esta empezando y creo que no hemos visto nada todavía, así que mas bien será la bici del año. A mi me gusta, pero no creo que me compraría una.

Finalmente, si le gusta a tu amigo, creo que es una buena opción.

Suerte.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

¿por donde empezar ? El distribuidor de Hermosillo se llama Alfredo; las entregas de SC tardan bastante, pero es por culpa de Santa Cruz, no tanto del dealer; lo que si es que me cobro el envio desde hermosillo y fue una lana; mi heckler tardo, si mas no recuerdo como 2 o 3 meses en llegar por una cosa u otra; ahora que encarge una Nomad lo hice con otro dealer, pues me dio mejor precio, y me cayo mejor de trato. pero tardo 6 meses en entregar (se que fue mas por culpa de SC bikes que por el) . lo que si es que no me cobra el envio. Lo bueno de pedir SC, aparte de su desempeño, es que puedes conseguir el mismo precio que en EEU, lo malo son los tiempos de entrega, si buscas un tamaño especifico en algun color en particular tardan, pero vale la pena. si quieres algo mas rapido, conformate con alguna marca mas convencional. Mi dealer de la Nomad, tardo 8 meses en conseguirme una Ibis Mojo, pero valio la pena : mejor precio y mejor desempeño que su equivalente en Specialized. aun en EEUU, pasa lo mismo, pero en un menor grado.
en resumen, si eres paciente, te recomiendo Santa Cruz; ya sea que la pidas en Bici5, que tambien tiene algun arreglo con el distribuidor de Sonora, pero casi el mismo precio de EEUU. , pues es mas facil tratar con alguien que esta en el DF, a alguien que esta a mas de 2 000 km. 


Saludos


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Muy buenas a todos desde Barcelona Catalunya España

Si quereis pasaros por el foro español www.foromtb.com y buscais nomad 
tendreis toda la informacion que necesiteis y la cantidad de foreros que han confiado 
en ella y creo que os sacaran de dudas

un saludo


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aspirina said:


> Si quereis pasaros por el foro español www.foromtb.com
> 
> un saludo


Yo ya frecuento esos lares...


----------

